# To settle a bet - Supermarket in Balally Shopping Centre?



## miselemeas (5 Nov 2007)

To settle a bet, does anyone remember if H Williams ever had a supermarket in Balally Shopping Centre or if there was ever a supermarket there called "Giant"??  I know it's a long shot but never ventured etc....


----------



## europhile (6 Nov 2007)

Don't know but was there one of Albert Gubay's "Three Guys" places there?


----------



## colc1 (6 Nov 2007)

well its been supervalu in balally s.c. for years now if thats any use there was a h williams where tesco in dundrum town centre now is.


----------



## homeowner (6 Nov 2007)

There was a HWilliams in churchtown many moons ago and there used to be a super crazy prices in either dundrum or balally sc.


----------



## gianni (6 Nov 2007)

miselemeas said:


> To settle a bet, does anyone remember if H Williams ever had a supermarket in Balally Shopping Centre or if there was ever a supermarket there called "Giant"??  I know it's a long shot but never ventured etc....




Yes, there *definitely *was. I remember going to a Kevin Moran promotion in Balally many moons ago- he was signing the H.Williams-Kevin Moran football. 

Giant was also there after H.Williams closed but, if I recall correctly, they were only open for a short while. They had a "half price hooter" where everything passing the tills would be half price for the duration of the hooter sound. Oh, happy memories....

Consider the bet well and truly won!


----------



## tallpaul (6 Nov 2007)

gianni said:


> Yes, there *definitely *was. I remember going to a Kevin Moran promotion in Balally many moons ago- he was signing the H.Williams-Kevin Moran football.
> 
> Giant was also there after H.Williams closed but, if I recall correctly, they were only open for a short while. They had a "half price hooter" where everything passing the tills would be half price for the duration of the hooter sound. Oh, happy memories....
> 
> Consider the bet well and truly won!


 

As a child I remember there also used to be a H. Williams in Deansgrange (where Supervalu is now) and there was one in Dun Laoghaire (roughly where Golden Discs is in the DL SC)...

I also remember they used to give out Green Shield Stamps with purchases...


----------



## miselemeas (6 Nov 2007)

gianni said:


> Yes, there *definitely *was. I remember going to a Kevin Moran promotion in Balally many moons ago- he was signing the H.Williams-Kevin Moran football.
> 
> Giant was also there after H.Williams closed but, if I recall correctly, they were only open for a short while. They had a "half price hooter" where everything passing the tills would be half price for the duration of the hooter sound. Oh, happy memories....
> 
> Consider the bet well and truly won!



 Gianni, you're a star!  Many thanks, great news! ​


----------



## hansov (7 Nov 2007)

tallpaul said:


> I.......Green Shield Stamps with purchases...


 
and to complete the circle - and then there was Argos.


----------



## Seagull (7 Nov 2007)

Have you won? It seems like both parties are right?


----------



## miselemeas (7 Nov 2007)

Won the HW bit but lost the Giant section!  There was a 3-person bet so I ended up pretty even!


----------

